# Installing a micro ATX motherboard in a Dell Inspiron Case



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm dreadful that my Dell motherboard has gone did. I ordered a gigabyte mb with a micro atx form factor. I know how to redirect 
the power button wires. Anyone know if if I will run into issues?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

New generic cases are quite usually a lot cheaper than trying to cram a standard sized board into a proprietary case. Dell are notorious for not using standard board sizes OR power supply connectors. 

Your best best is to search the web for your specific model number computer and see if anyone's already done it. Or whether they've put a generic power supply in that specific model of Dell case. If not, cut your losses and just get a generic case instead. Move everything else over to it (drives, DVD, etc). Then recycle your old case appropriately.


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

Agreed, also Dell uses VERY minimally spec'd power supplies. 
I would say either 
1.) look for a replacement Mo-Bo of the same dell model
2.) Buy a barebones PC kit and reuse some of your old dell parts. (way more fun)

It depends on the age of your old dell, I would be careful doing ANY kind of "replacing" before checking compatibility of the existing hardware. The case fit might be the least of your concerns...


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

The Dell computer is only a year and a half old.


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

There has been at least one major revision in Motherboard/processor architecture since then.


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry. I accidentally hit the send button. Anyway as I was saying the computer is relatively new. I did do a google search and the best info I found was in this forum where someone said the Inspiron 620 minitower has a micro atx form factor... But I did not explicitly seen anyone in my search that actually said that he or she installed a micro atx mobo in the dell minitower case.i did see a posting where someone did the opposite.


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

I still agree with the original reply. Your best bet is to get a replacement Dell branded Mobo. The other MB _*may*_ fit, but because the MB is so central, you're also banking on everything else fitting as well. Dell has a way of using proprietary connectors, etc. It sounds like you already ordered it, so I hope that it works out for you.


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah I ordered the mobo. Will let you folks know how it turns out. Thx for your inputs.


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

All went well board fit nicely. And I was able to rewire the connection to the power button. Thx


----------

